# Gable Glass



## DeBergo (Nov 8, 2009)

If it is double pane glass putting black or dark colored ply directly behind it will usually cause the seal to rupture. I'd def check with your fenestration supply and have them ok your plan. I've done a
Few with black cloth on a frame about 12" back from the window and they worked great.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

maybe the windows that come with the blinds inside?


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

ubenhad4 said:


> I have done quite a few of these. Theres one on snowy custom. We stain a piece of breckenridge black then clear it.


Rather than assuming and spending 1o minutes wading through Goober search, allow me to ask, what exactly is ''

'Stain' suggests breckenridge is a wood species. Your location suggests North West to which I assume this species is native.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Breakinridge is a rough faced plywood. The most common face we use is okoume.


----------

